# [F10,F01] Steering wheel heating retrofit



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello

I have fitted a heated M steering heated wheel on my 2010 F01.
Added heated button as well
Checked ETK and there is not any differences between slip-rings SZL just with or without High beam assistant 
However when connected ISTA/P Ista wants replace SZL as well which I done (9220834)
Added option to VO 248 coded SZL button is lighting but steering wheel not heat
Tried different CAFD files inject to SZL but no luck
I don't think there is any additional wiring connected to SZL

Did anyone add steering wheel heating to his unheated car? What else has to be done to get this to work?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks A Lot


----------



## johnchow (Dec 2, 2013)

I Have replaced high equiped SZL with HBA button and add two wiring connected to SZL. perfect fit


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

what wires you've added to SZL?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have done this retrofit. SZL has different part number when heated steering wheel is installed from factory, so you can't use ista/p to code it. You must use e-sys. It depends on your old setup if you already have power supply for the heating. If you don't, you can use free pins in SZL to pass through supply cables (+12 v and ground if I remember correctly). Check wiring diagrams from Rheingold.

Edit. You already replaced SZL (which is not necessary), so check wiring diagrams and use original pins for heatin supply. You could have used any free pins from original SZL.


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

I did not used ipta/p to code it just when connected up ista/p wanted to replace unit which I done
I using esys to code and reprogram as well
For me strange is that all pins in SZL are reserved (busy) and no any pins are free left with heating or without that option
so where to connect two additional wires?
cant find in wds correct diagram 

thanks


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

You can't use WDS, it doesn't have f-series wiring diagrams. Rheingold has them.


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

I meant rheingold 
wds v15 has f01 as well


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok, you have F01, I did this to F11. For F1x there is for sure a wiring diagram available.


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

I reckon for F10 its the same but not sure


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Probably it is.


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

to which pins you're connected that two supply pins
top socket is for airbag the bottom responsible for heating










https://www.dropbox.com/s/uqe49g2rf03cg9x/2015-02-01%2011.23.39.jpg?dl=0


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

My old steering wheel didn't have steering wheel module and the new one with heating had. This module is connected to connectors A92*4B (two wires, power supply) and A92*6B (LIN bus and ground). The latter was available so I just connect two wires there. A92*4B was not available so I used two free pins in connector A92*3B (airbag, see steering wheel side wiring harness and you know which pins are unused). I of course had to pull wires from junction box to the backside of SZL, to two specific pins that lead to this airbag connector (I used multimeter to determine the pins). You are missing these two wires. As you have replaced the SZL, you can connect them as they are connected on wiring diagrams. You can find wiring diagram from ISTA with search "steering wheel". Now you really should be able to do it.

Edit. Remember, I did this for 9/2011 F11.

Edit2. You can find power supply diagram for SZL with search "steering column switch cluster". There are the wires you are probably missing.


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

A92*4B two wires are for steering vibrating only 
will double check rheingold again thanks for help

checked rheingold but cant read don't understand this prints 
attaching some files to check maybe somebody is familiar with this

http://www53.zippyshare.com/v/AzKXiyq0/file.html

http://www53.zippyshare.com/v/Bcb8a4fk/file.html

http://www53.zippyshare.com/v/oYtzuW84/file.html


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

@ap90500

Do you have Wiring Diagramm for heated steering for F30 too?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

masa52 said:


> A92*4B two wires are for steering vibrating only
> will double check rheingold again thanks for help
> [/URL]


No, they are powet supply wires for steering wheel module, for both heating and vibration.

I don't know about F30 heated steering wheel, I ordered it from factory. Wiring diagrams can be found from Rheingold though.


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

connected up power supply to plug with two red wires but still not heating 
swapped power from one to another pin but same ****


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

masa52 said:


> connected up power supply to plug with two red wires but still not heating
> swapped power from one to another pin but same ****


I stopped retrofit at moment, I have the same problem, I have only two wires red and red-white.


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

it should heat 
I reckon those two wires are one for heating other for vibrating


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

masa52 said:


> it should heat
> I reckon those two wires are one for heating other for vibrating


as he said ap90500 we must add lin bus and ground


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

no don't need to add this
I have module in steering wheel 
this is already connected to 6 pin socket next to airbag plug


----------



## stramka (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi guys,

This steering wheel is from F06 9/2014. Definitively there are two modules: one is connected to vibration and the other one to the heating mat. 
Heating module have two connectors. The first connector has three pins: red (+), blue (k_lin), black (-). The other connector is two pin: white and black, which is connected to heating mat. 
Heating module is located on the left side and the vibration one is on the right. 

Maybe this steering wheel is too new for my car: 6/2010


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

hi Guys 
did someone could indicate plug and which pin need to be connected to SZL as factory done 
Thanks

gifs upload


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

masa52 said:


> hi Guys
> did someone could indicate plug and which pin need to be connected to SZL as factory done
> Thanks


Isn't this side, is on the side of fuses


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

From @Rickardg :
SZL ----------------JBE
A92*1B pin 9 -> Z1*10B pin 8 (-) Brown/Red Cable
A92*1B pin 11 -> A34*3B pin 8 (+) Green/Blue Cable


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Very much

Could you check and confirm plug numbers are correct


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

Yes all Right :thumbup:
I wanted to do the same thing


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

Great thanks Very Much so now all clear
Maybe somebody know part numbers of the pins which going to the 
Both plugs??


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

Post #26 @Milkyway http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8878163&postcount=26


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

I reckon 611300007438 is not correct contact
Looks like to fit to old JBE units
Correct me pls if im wrong
And also maybe is possibility to buy just contacts
Without a cable together
For me is no point to buy contact with cable which i have to also 
Solder together with extended cable 
Thanks


----------



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

The one for the Z1*10b connector is: 61138364836. (just connector, without cable)
The other one i already had so i did not buy it


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

checked today and can confirm that to Plug Z1*10B fitting Double leaf spring contact (61 13 0 007 438) needs 1
to plug A34*3B and SZL fitting (61130005197 ) need 3
Just last questions can I use 1,5mm Cable for both plugs?

thanks for help Guys


----------



## djalexnl (Mar 10, 2016)

I started this retrofit this weekend as winter is coming. Have some questions hope some of you can help me with.

My car did not come with the vibrating motor so I had no power cables running to the steering column so I pulled two wires to the following connectors on the JBE

Z1*10B pin 8 (-) Brown/Red Cable
A34*3B pin 8 (+) Green/Blue Cable

I used free pins next to the airbag connectors I measured on the steering wheel column.
I added 248 option and VO code SZL_LWS ECU.
I have the following problem / error in ISTA-d:

*steering wheel electronics module missing LIN slave.
*
(The button to activate the steering heating works and lids up if I turn it on)
Questions:

Do I need to VO code the JBBE to activate the pins to send 12 volt? Or is the power on the pins always on by default? I know some of you also did the same trick as me.

Also if I measure the pins I use (I use 2 free pins next to the airbag connector pins) in the steering wheel column I should read 12 volts coming thru right?

What does LIN slave mean? ( im dutch so I try to understand. Is it the + or - cable?)

I also had some problem with the Z1*10B pin 8 (-) using the pin part number
61130007438 is it the correct one? I think it's in correct but I try to find the problem.

Also I have the question can I use the 61130005197 pins to put in the airbag plug free spots /holes I have a problem getting them in, is there a trick to getting them in? or do I need to use force? The plug looks different than the one next to it.

Hope you have some tips for me.

Thanx in advance and greetz!


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

Besides the wires "+" and "-" , you have to connect two additional wires, as seen in the attached pictures.


----------



## Tavicu (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi,

I have decided to do this retrofit too on my F31!

I bought the heated steering wheel, the button and the plastic under the steering where the button is placed.

I knew from the beginning that i don't have the heated whires and i need to use the airbag pins.

I talked with someone from my country who does retrofits and he advised me not to do this because the normal SZL has thin whires and it's risky!

Did anyone who used this method (airbag pins) had any problems?

I want to do this and next year to buy the correct SZL to have everything in order!

Thanks!


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

Do the right thing and buy the proper SZL!
Better safe than sorry.


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Ok. sorry for repeating the whole story again. 

I have none of the Vibration/Heating in my SZL. Meaning I have to run two wires from the JBE to the SZL (back side). 

I need to create a new cable inside the steering wheel from the airbag connector (pin x and pin y) to the red and red/white cable. Meaning I can never again take out the airbag module again as it is now connected to the heating/vibration module.

Then take a multimeter and see which pin on the airbag connector matches with a pin on the back of the SZL and then connect at these pins the JBE wires.

Right? 

Thickness of the wires will be 0.75mm2


----------



## dopamine (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi all, two questions:
1. You guys tell:
SZL ----------------JBE
A92*1B pin 9 -> Z1*10B pin 8 (-) Brown/Red Cable
A92*1B pin 11 -> A34*3B pin 8 (+) Green/Blue Cable

but on A92*1B pinout I see pin9 is supply and pin11 is ground, 
so it should be: 
A92*1B pin 11 -> Z1*10B pin 8 (-) Brown/Red Cable
A92*1B pin 9 -> A34*3B pin 8 (+) Green/Blue Cable

NO?

2. Can somebody tell what cable to use? 1,5 mm; 0,75 mm2?


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

dopamine said:


> Hi all, two questions:
> 
> 1. You guys tell:
> 
> ...


SZL ----------------JBE

A92*1B pin 9 -> Z1*10B pin 8 (+) Green/Blue Cable

A92*1B pin 11 -> A34*3B pin 8 (-) Brown/Org Cable


----------



## neilrmp (Sep 15, 2009)

I did my heated steering wheel retrofit on friday, followed the instruction here and everything works perfect, it took a little over an hour because I used ISTA/P to program, thanks for all the knowledge on this site, next is my LED fog light retrofit..


----------



## stuff.hunter (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi guys,

got everything what needed to do it just got a problem with the wires connecting heating button with the rest, some d1ckhead chopped the plug off, any idea where to get it or what part number it is?


Also, does it need to be plugged in into steering wheel module or somewhere else?



Thanks in advance,

Kris


----------



## dido0o``` (Sep 16, 2019)

*always heating*

Hello and sorry for updating this old thread.
I have pre-lci f10 with SLI ( kafas cam ) and decided to retrofit lane departure warning and heated steering wheel. So I bought firstly a heated steering wheel. After that, I bought a steering wheel module for vibration and heating and vibro motor which I've installed in my new heated steering wheel. Yesterday I've installed the wheel and added the two new wires (+ and - ) in the free airbag pins and to the JBE connectors 8 pins.
After that VO coded with 248 and 5AD - KOMBI, KAFAS, CIC, SZL, and FRM. 
The problem is that now the *heating works always* and the vibration doesn't work . When I click the heating button it's light up, but there is no message in the instr cluster. When I enable the LCW the lines in the instr cluster lights up, but there is no vibration when I change the lines. 
Any suggestions what could go wrong? I'm 95% sure that everything with the two wires is ok. I will double-check them these days. 
Are there any differences between steering wheel modules for only heating and vibration+heating? 
The car has some signal errors in the instr cluster, kafas, kombi and etc. - photo of errors : https://photos.app.goo.gl/ZMV3zfXfVezFqwdQ6


----------



## dido0o``` (Sep 16, 2019)

Solved. I was using the information from : https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8880558&postcount=45 but the *(+)* and *(-)* should be reversed. The (+) is for the Z1*10B connector.


----------



## frosad (May 18, 2015)

Hi,

sorry, I read the whole thread, but I am unsure what to do exactly with a F01.
I have a steering wheel with vibration.
I bought a new steering wheel, the button and a new (used) ECU for steering wheel electronic (61319218379), because the part number was different.

Do I need new cables? You wrote a lot about the junction box. My car is 05/2010, and I am able to look into the SSPs/WDS.
Is my suggestion wrong I do not have to do anything else than plug, code and play?

Thank you.


----------



## frosad (May 18, 2015)

*Please check for 2nd edit below.*

Hi guys,

I replaced the steering wheel today, but I am missing connector A69*3B.

The part number of the steering wheel should be correct. But now a stupid question: shouldn't be there A69*3B coming from the steering wheel itself? Do you know what I mean? I fear it is a wheel without heating.









I do not have a clue how to complete wiring.
My old steering wheel has everything except heating. So I used the cables from it but of course A69*3B is missing.
As I mentioned: I am stucking, I do not understand how heating works without a cable out of the wheel.









I concede, I did not check the part number of the steering wheel before I replaced it.
But the number from the seller is correct, so I hope there was no mistake.

Can you help me, please?

Is something wrong with the wheel?
Or everything is good and I only need new cables?

61130007438 and 61130005197 are enough?

Thank you very much!
Best regards

Edit:
this cable came with the steering wheel:









2nd Edit:
Maybe I just have to pin in four cables into the yellow marked connector on the left side? And pin it into a connector for the plug on the right side?
Thank you.


----------

